# Iron tablets



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

Wonder if you could help?

Just been prescribed iron tablets by my consultant as my haemaglobin is low. I mentioned to her that I was currently taking pregnancy supplements with iron in them and was it ok to continue them alongside the iron tablets. She said yes. 

Just wanted to double check with you both that it was ok and safe to do so. I've been prescribed Ferrous Sulphate tablets one to be taken twice a day (200mg)

Thanks so much. 

Natalie x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

If it is pregnacare, you get 17mg of iron per tablet. With Ferrous sulphate, dried 200mg you get 65 mg of elemental iron per tablet and you can go up to 3 per day for deficiency, so it is well with in the limit to have twice a day ferrous sulphate and once a day pregnacare.

Obviously I do not know what pregnancy supplement you are taking, but if your doctor has seen them and checked the total dose then I am sure it will be fine.


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks so much for your reply. 

Apologies. I should have said at the time I didn't have the supplements to hand to let her know how much I'm taking. 

I've just checked my bottle now (Zita West) and it says the daily dosage provides 21mg of iron. 

Based on this and the allowance, I'm assuming this is ok? Sorry brain can't seem to process numbers at the moment!!

Thanks again. 

Natalie x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Yes it is within the limit. Just remind your doctor how much in total you have been taking next time you are reviewed.


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

That's great - thank you so much for your replies - very much appreciated!!!


Natalie x


----------

